# Logo für Schülerzeitung



## whateva (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein neues Logo für unsere Schülerzeitung zu machen, und würde mich über Anregung und/oder Kritik freuen.

Hier der Link mit meinen ersten Ideen und dem bisherigem Logo:


Unsere Schülerzeitung heisst "Laut und Luisen" (vom Luisengymnasium )

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/logosallfr3l6hj9tn.png

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## smileyml (1. November 2012)

Ich persönlich finde sogar das aktuelle Logo am besten.
Es ist so schön etwas trashig. Vielleicht das mal testweise sauber umarbeiten und alles wird gut?!

#1 Da fehlt aus meiner Sicht etwas und die Schrift ist nicht schön und zudem seltsam verzerrt. (verwerfen)
#2 Durchaus eine schöne Idee, jedoch muss dort moch weiter gearbeitet werden. Es ist letztlich ein grauer Klotz. Dieser könnte vielleicht vereinfacht eine Boombox darstellen und so alles LAUT herausbrüllen.
#3 Das Farbviererlei sieht zusammen mit der Schrift komisch aus. Wenn dort eine Sprechblase imitiiert werden soll, dann klarer.
#4 Inhaltlich und Farblich sieht das nicht nach einer Schülerzeitung aus. (verwerfen)

In Summe also drei Varianten (original, 2 und 3), deren Idee weiter verfolgt werden sollte.

Grüße Marco


----------



## whateva (1. November 2012)

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort.
Was meinst du mit sauber umarbeiten? Mich stört am diesem Logo am meisten, das man es so schlecht sieht (kein Wiedererkennungswert), deswegen sollte auch ein neues her. Ist das ein Problem?

Bei #1: Ist verworfen.
Bei #2: ja das ist bis jetzt nur eine Vorlage. Ich dachte an etwas das wie Stein aussieht, mit feinen Rissen und unten Staub, sodass man sich vorstellen kann wie dieses Teil mit Gekrache auf den Boden gekracht ist.
Bei #3: Ja ich teste da noch mit Farbe und Schrift rum.
Bei #4: Hat zwar tatsächlich wenig mit einer Schülerzeitung zu tun, finde ich bis jetzt aber fast am besten. Was ist wenn man hier die Farbe ändert (also einfarbig)?

Noch was Grundsätzliches: Welche Farben würdet ihr sagen passen am besten zu einer (coolen) Schülerzeitung?

Hat sonst jemand vielleicht noch eine ganz eigene Idee?


----------



## smileyml (1. November 2012)

Wird es einen Farbdruck geben?

@Original: Mit "Umarbeiten" meine ich genau das. Es soll markanter werden, aber prinzipiell ist das schon recht gut, auch mit dem Text, der aus dem Megaphon kommt. Diese Ideen und die Art und Weise, wie das Logo daherkommt, solltet ihr stärken.
#2 Mmh, mit Stein und Knall verbinde ich nicht die Aussage "LAUT" im redaktionellen Sinn. Aber es kann durchaus weiterverfolgt werden. Nur sollte man bei den notwendigen Details darauf achten, das die Druckgröße dies am Ende auch darstellen kann.
#4 Ich verstehe auch bei anderen Farbe nicht die komischen Figuren?

Besser als Farbverläufe oder viele Farben sind meiner Meinung nach klare Farben. Entweder entscheidet ihr euch aus dem Bauch heraus oder aber überlegt, was ihr mit einer bestimmten Farbe assoziiert oder welche Presse ihr damit verbindet (Rot/Weiß=Bildzeitung). Zu Wirkkung von Farben siehe auch das Grafik-Basiswissen: http://www.tutorials.de/content/621-grafik-basiswissen.html#farblehre

Grüße Marco


----------



## whateva (1. November 2012)

Ja einen Farbdruck wird es geben.

Ich habe mich jetzt mal versuchsweise drangemacht und das originale Logo bearbeitet.

Hier zwei meiner Farbideen:

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/logom2ijrhsqw8.png

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/logochangewep9jv28hm.png

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Binni (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo. ich kenne mich bei dem Thema Schülerzeitung leider nicht so gut aus. Aber würde den Fred gern nutzen um eine Frage dazuzustellen: wo lasst ihr denn eure Schülerzeitung drucken?
Selbst in der Schule oder habt ihr einen Sponsor? Meine Cousine ist selbst in der Schülerzeitung aktiv und ihr bisheriger Sponsor ist abgesprungen. Sie sind jetzt verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem neuen.

Grüße


----------

